# What do you think (pictures)?



## Ldyhunter (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey all, Im new here and wanted to see if I could get your opinion and since you don't know me you can be honest with me. I dress up mounted animals and build displays, below are pictures of some work I have done and my house and I would love to start a business but you know how that goes Im unsure and need you to let me know do you think there is a market for this, how much would you pay for something like this and do you think It would help men in getting there lady's to allow mounted animals in the house. I would really love some feed back. Thanks 

My house:


















Friends house I done: I did not do the wallpaper with deer it was already there had to work with it.


----------



## kwhit (Jan 8, 2010)

*Pictures*

First OFF :welcome: to A/T !!! If I walked into your house I would feel as if I had just walked out into the DEEP WOODS of the world !!!:mg: The "touch" you put into the mounts is JUST FANTASTIC...you have a real artistic talent for sure ! Keep posting more photos as you design more wildlife scenes.. I'm sure a lot of people would also love to see them. :moose2: And Again WELCOME !!!


----------



## buckeyeoutfiter (Aug 4, 2009)

*great job*

wow what he said


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice work and the scene work is awesome.

Welcome to A/T :darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## Ldyhunter (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you so much for you welcome and coments on my work!!!


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

wow amazing worked. I'd be proud to have one in my home.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

with the talent you have I would not hesitate to open a buisness, I have no idea what that kind of work is worth awesome work!


----------



## Ldyhunter (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you so much, the friend room cost him about $700 but he had allot done. thanks again


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

You said you dress up mounts that were already done right? cause if you did all that work AND mounted you are now my taxi lol


----------



## Ldyhunter (Jun 27, 2010)

LOL buckeye! No I only dress them up, no idea how to mount but you never know Im leaning how to camo dip now doing guns, skulls ects.

Don't think I mentioned the turkey on the left by itself has 8 beards! my friend got him


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

fantastic layout


----------



## Fox30buck (Jul 12, 2010)

good stuff!


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

Great work!


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Nice Work*

You have real talent.


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

WOW. Thats looks amazing!


----------



## Ldyhunter (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you so much!


----------



## californiabull (Apr 27, 2010)

Very very nice! I would be proud to have those in my house, if my wife would let me keep dead animals in the house that is...


----------



## paoneshot (Apr 17, 2010)

I love your work. Very tasteful. I always wanted a coffe table out of wood and glass, with the underside enclosed in glass with fish. You know like looking into an aquarium.


----------



## Ldyhunter (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you so much!! Californiabull my hope is some wifes will allow more dead animals in the house if done like this!! Thanks
The coffee table sounds great! Im working on learning artifical water. Thanks again


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

can you make my bedroom look like that? lol


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

the work itself looks just fine, my only reccomendation would be to pay attention to "time of kill"..

in the last picture, for example, you have spring gobblers along with a spring fawn all hanging out together which is fine for the time of year, BUT there are fall leaves on the ground... everything should be green for that scene...

but that is just a tiny thing to remember for future exhibits, keep up the good work!


----------



## Ldyhunter (Jun 27, 2010)

JerseyJay Thank you for your comment and you are right about the spring turkey and fawn I totally agree BUT the room already had the wall picture there (I do not like them) and I had to work around it and blend in and spoke to the owner of the room and he wanted it that way. It really helped the picture and I like how it turned out but yes its hard pill to swallow but could not make a spring scene in front of the picture. Thanks again for your comment! 

Mapes: Im on my way!!! Thanks


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ldyhunter said:


> Mapes: Im on my way!!! Thanks


haha ill be waiting! how much do you normally charge?


----------



## backstrapper93 (Aug 18, 2010)

im speachless those r really sweet mounts


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Well....I am jealous!


----------



## Ldyhunter (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Love what you've done with the house!


----------



## Ldyhunter (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you so much!


----------



## bigpess51 (Sep 24, 2009)

Good looking stuff, i felt like i was looking into the woods i hunt. Crazy stuff there.


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Very creative....keep up the good work !!


----------



## bdman (Jun 7, 2010)

wow, those look great! i dont own a home yet... but when i do... i know who i am calling to do the decorating! 
very good work!


----------



## Natural Flight (Aug 16, 2010)

pretty doggone amazing, I'd like to have some of those in my house


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

It seems to me that with your work it becomes more like art work than a dead head or animal mounted on a wall. I know my mounts are relegated to my downstairs man cave and I do have to agree with my wife that in the upstairs decor they just wouldn't look right.


----------



## clcollins (Jul 8, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## ETFhunter (Aug 21, 2010)

First, very good job, second you wouldn't happen to have a room for rent so i can move into this piece of heaven.


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

I really like what I see with the exception of two things...in the first photo with the full body whitetail...it looks too rigid, or something. Can't quite put my finger on it, but it seems a little stifled or unnatural...stiff, maybe. The second thing which isn't my cup of tea is the rocks with the otter. Aside from that, I think they look really great. I especially like the deer with the fawn. Maybe if you get a chance to do some fish mounts, you could incorporate an underwater scene. Show us more pics and good luck with this venture. Welcome to AT btw.


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

I just looked at that first photo again (buck)...Now I see it isn't a full mount, but rather a front half body mount. It's its legs...


----------



## Ldyhunter (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for your input Camotoe!


----------



## Jessee315 (Aug 23, 2010)

Good Stuff, I couldnt do anything like that since i have a smaller house and a wife. I love the wall with the picture of the deer i think thats out of this world is it painted or printed ?


----------



## YZ125MM700 (Dec 30, 2009)

That looks awesome


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

I suggest that you find the best taxidermists in your area and see if they're interested in having you do the habitat for their mounts. Most taxidermists do their own habitat but I'm sure if you look hard enough you will find some that prefer to let someone else do that part so they can focus on the mounts. Don't hook up with a poor quality taxidermist as that will reflect poorly on your work. The ideal would be the high priced taxidermist that the locals think is priced too high but people from out of the area bring their african safari to because he is so good.


----------



## luv2hunt_wt (May 7, 2004)

I really like your displays. If I understand you your not doing the taxidermist work just building the displays?


----------



## Ldyhunter (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for the advise


----------



## Ldyhunter (Jun 27, 2010)

No I do not do taxidermy just displays


----------



## Sage Council (Nov 16, 2010)

That is awesome!!!!!!!!


----------

